
Oregon hospital ER quarantined after people start hallucinating - threecoins
http://kimatv.com/news/nation-world/ore-hospital-er-quarantined-after-multiple-people-start-hallucinating
======
rajington
A couple of days old so if it was zombies we'd know about it now... right?

 _A spokesperson from Bay Area Hospital asked to clarify some points of the
narrative.

Barbara Bauder, the hospital's chief development hospital, said the patients
were never formally hospitalized or quarantined.

The 5 people who showed symptoms of hallucinations were seen in the emergency
room.

Everyone had been sent home by noon that day, Bauder said._

[http://kval.com/news/local/people-afflicted-by-mysterious-
ha...](http://kval.com/news/local/people-afflicted-by-mysterious-
hallucinations-in-coos-bay-sent-home-from-er-the-same-day)

------
beamatronic
"$244.25 for Advil? I must be hallucinating!"

"No sir, actually your bill is correct."

